# معلومات علميه بالصور



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات علميه بالصور*​ 





​ 
العسل الطبيعي هو الطعام الوحيد الذي لا يفسد ولا يتعفن مهما طال به الزمن لأن به مادة مضادة للتعفن​ 








​ 
التفاح وليس « الكافيين » هو المنبه الأقوى، لمساعدة الإنسان على الاستيقاظ في الصباح ​ 








​ 
أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته » لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن كما يعتقد البعض ​ 








​ 
حبات اللؤلؤ تذوب في الخل​ 








​ 
أن أول الأصوات التي يستطيع الطفل تمييزها، هو صوت « الأم »​ 








​ 
« الأشخاص الأذكياء » لديهم نسبة مرتفعة من الزنك والنحاس في شعورهم​ 








​ 
أن مخ الأشخاص طوال القامة « أثقل وزناً » من مخ الأشخاص قصار القامة ​ 








​ 
# يستطيع الرجل قراءة الحروف الصغيرة أكثر من المرأة لكن المرأة سمعها أقوى​ 


# أن معدل ذكاء المرأة أعلى من الرجال بالنسبة لتعلم اللغات​ 


# أن ذاكرة المرأة أقوى من ذاكرة الرجل ​ 


# أن مخ الذكور أكبر من مخ الإناث​ 


# قلب المرأة ينبض على نحو أسرع من قلب الرجل​ 








​ 
السعرات الحرارية التي تحرق أثناء نوم الإنسان تفوق تلك التي يحرقها أثناء مشاهدته للتلفاز​ 








​ 
حجم عينيك الآن هو نفس حجمها عند ولادتك، فالعيون لا تنمو بعكس الأنف والأذن​ 








​ 

إذا عطست بقوة، يمكن أن تكسر ضلعا، و إذا حاولت أن تكتم عطسة، فانه يمكن أن تفجر وعاءاً دمويا في رأسك أو رقبتك ​ 








​ 






​ 
أصغر عظمة في جسم الإنسان تعرف باسم «عظمة الركاب » وتوجد في داخل الأذن​ 











​ 


أصبع السبابة هو الأكثر حساسية بين أصابع يد الإنسان​ 




(( قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية ))​ 




(( يفرز الفم نحو لتر من اللعاب يومياً ))​ 



((يبدأ جسم الإنسان في الانكماش « بدلاً من النمو » عند بلوغ سن الأربعين))







​ 
أن القدماء كانوا يعتقدون أن هنالك عصباً صغيراً يصل بين الإصبع المسماة بالبنصر في اليد اليسرى وبين القلب ، وهذا العصب مسئول عن الحالة الشعورية ، لذلك كان وما زال خاتم الزواج يوضع في هذه الإصبع للسبب المذكور​


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

​ 


"نبتة الزعتر"​ 






​ 


كان المصريون القدماء يستخدمون نبتة « الزعتر » في تحنيط الجثث​ 








​ 






​ 


الولاعة عرفت قبل أن يعرف عود الثقاب​ 








​ 


عالم الفيزياء « ألبرت اينشتاين » كان يجد صعوبة في النطق حتى بلغ سن التاسعة وكان والداه ومعلموه يعتقدون أنه متخلف عقلياً​ 








​ 


« ألكسندر غراهام بيل » مخترع التليفون لم يتصل هاتفيا مطلقا بزوجته أو أمه وذلك لأنهما كانتا مصابتين بالصمم​ 








​ 


أن القائد العسكري والإمبراطور الفرنسي « نابليون بونابرت » كان يصاب بالذعر عندما يواجه " قطة "​ 








​ 


أن قائد حزب العمال الوطني الإشتراكي وزعيم ألمانيا النازية « هتلر » كان يخاف من الأماكن المغلقة " Claustrophobia " 
المصدر http://www.orsozox.com/​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*حلو جدا هذا الموضوع رغم انة 

###################

المهم الموضوع عجبنى جداااااااااااااااااااااااااا
شكرا لنقلك لة سارة *


----------



## جيلان (21 يونيو 2009)

> (( قبل اكتشاف التخدير الكلي بالعقاقير كان الجراحون يضطرون إلى ضرب المريض بآلة صلبة على مؤخرة رأسه كي يفقد الوعي إلى أن ينتهوا من إجراء العملية الجراحية ))



*ههههههههههههه
عجبتنى اوى دى
وكمان الطرائف الى فى الاخر تحفة
بجد موضوع لذيذ اوى ميرسى يا سارة*


----------



## sara A (21 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *حلو جدا هذا الموضوع رغم انة *
> *
> #############*
> 
> ...


* شكرا لمرورك حبيبتى*
*وأنا بالفعل كتبت المصدر*
*ربنا معاكى*​


----------



## asmicheal (21 يونيو 2009)

*










سارة الموضوع اضفت لة تقييم 
واتمنى يدخل 
مسابقة القسم لهذا الاسبوع 
انا هايدة جداااااااااااااااا
لانة فعلا عجبنى 
*


----------



## kalimooo (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرااااا للموضوع الرائع يا سارة

الرب يبارك اتعبك

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## lovely dove (22 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل جدااااااااا ياسارة 
مرسي ليكي ياقمر 
ربنا يعوض تعبك

​


----------



## geegoo (22 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل ...
أشكرك ...


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يونيو 2009)

معلومات رااااااااااااائعه 

شكرا على المعلومات 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## +pepo+ (22 يونيو 2009)

موضوع تحفه ياساره ميرسى يستاهل التقييم​


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *عجبتنى اوى دى*
> *وكمان الطرائف الى فى الاخر تحفة*
> *بجد موضوع لذيذ اوى ميرسى يا سارة*


 
*ميرسى لمرورك الغالى يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

asmicheal قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *شكرا ليكى وميرسى على التقييم*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااا للموضوع الرائع يا سارة
> 
> الرب يبارك اتعبك
> 
> سلام المسيح معك


 
*ميرسى ليك يا كليمو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

pepo_meme قال:


> موضوع جميل جدااااااااا ياسارة
> 
> مرسي ليكي ياقمر
> ربنا يعوض تعبك​


 *ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

geegoo قال:


> موضوع جميل ...
> أشكرك ...


* ميرسى ليك يا جيجو
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> معلومات رااااااااااااائعه ​
> 
> شكرا على المعلومات ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


 *ميرسى ليك يا كوكو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (22 يونيو 2009)

+pepo+ قال:


> موضوع تحفه ياساره ميرسى يستاهل التقييم​


* ميرسى ليك يا بيبو*
*وميرسى على التقييم*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## M a r i a m (22 يونيو 2009)

*معلومات روعة ياسارة بجد*
*ميرسي ياقمر*​


----------



## merna lovejesus (22 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى كتييييييييييير يا ساره على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييل


----------



## اني بل (23 يونيو 2009)

سارة العزيزة 





​


----------



## sara A (23 يونيو 2009)

m a r i a m قال:


> *معلومات روعة ياسارة بجد*
> 
> 
> *ميرسي ياقمر*​


 *ميرسى ليكى مريم يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (23 يونيو 2009)

merna lovejesus قال:


> ميرسى كتييييييييييير يا ساره على الموضوع الجمييييييييييييل


 *ميرسى ليكى ميرنا يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (23 يونيو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> سارة العزيزة ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ميرسى ليكى جورجينا يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## VENA* (23 يونيو 2009)

معلومات جميلة


----------



## sara A (23 يونيو 2009)

vena* قال:


> معلومات جميلة


 *ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Rosetta (23 يونيو 2009)

*أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته » لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن كما يعتقد البعض 


اهم شي هيدي المعلومة 
مررررررسي يا قمرة 
يسوع يحميكي​*


----------



## كوك (24 يونيو 2009)

*ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
*تسلم ايدك*
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## just member (24 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اكتير لها المعلومات القيمة
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## sara A (24 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *أثبت العلماء أن الكاكاو « الشوكولاته » لا تساعد على زيادة الوزن كما يعتقد البعض ​*
> 
> 
> *اهم شي هيدي المعلومة *
> ...


 *ههههههههه*
*ميرسى ليكى يا قمر*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (24 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> *ميرسى جدا على المعلومه*
> 
> *تسلم ايدك*
> 
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


* ميرسى ليك كوك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (24 يونيو 2009)

just member قال:


> شكرا اكتير لها المعلومات القيمة
> ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


 
* ميرسى ليك *
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

